# خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا



## خيال مصمم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

​
السلام عليكم 

خيال مصمم لـ خدمات التصميم

www.desfafa.com

نقدم لكم خدمة تصميم المطبوعات التجاريه من ( كروت شخصية .. وبروشورات )


وتصميم البانرات الأعلانيه .. والتواقيع .. والوسائط .. و الأستايلات ...


بأسعار مغريه .. ادخل الرابط وشاهد قائمة الأسعار من ( خدماتنا ) 


أخر عمل تم تنفيذه وطباعته ( كارد شخصي لأحدى المحلات بالرياض ) شاهدو الصوره:








للطلب راسلوني او اضيفوني

des@desfafa.com


:smile:​


----------



## خيال مصمم (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

up

up

up


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

يكفيني بأن شعار مؤسستي من تصميمك 
بالتوفيق خيال مصمم
:sm3:​


----------



## خيال مصمم (4 فبراير 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*



بصمة عبدالله التجارية قال:


> يكفيني بأن شعار مؤسستي من تصميمك
> 
> بالتوفيق خيال مصمم
> 
> :sm3:​


 

:smile:

وياك يارب ​


----------



## خيال مصمم (13 فبراير 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

:clapinghand:


----------



## خيال مصمم (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

http://www.desfafa.com/des-fx.html

up

up


----------



## خيال مصمم (31 مايو 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

up

up

up


----------



## خيال مصمم (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

للــــــــــــــــــــرفع ...............


----------



## خيال مصمم (26 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خيال مصمم .. خدمة تصميم الكروت الشخصية .. والبانرات .. وغيرهاااااا*

up


up


up


----------

